# First attempt at loco weathering



## Bbdave (Oct 19, 2017)

I have hopefully attached a picture at my first go at weathering on a model loco, I do build plastic kits so have done weathering before but normally it's on a low cost kit rather than an expensive rtr model and a little bigger than n scale I didn't want to go to heavy just a tad grimey. 

Dave


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks great! Just enough dirt to make it look like a real working brute. Just enough!

Tom


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree, that's a well-used work horse. Well done!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks good, what did you use?:thumbsup:


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

For a first try I would say that is very realistic, nice job.


----------



## Bbdave (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you I just mixed some vallegeo acrylics to the best guess colour then thinned it to a wash consistency and sprayed it on.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I use Vellejo paints for brush painting all the time. I never tried them through my airbrush. Nice results on you part! What do you thin them with?

Tom


----------



## Bbdave (Oct 19, 2017)

I use the model air paints which are airbrush ready and thin with Vallejo thinner for very light coats, I have sprayed the model colour but it needs thinning I generally use a .3 needle.

Dave


----------



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks really good!:appl:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. Not to over done. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks like you are spot (no pun) on. Very realistic.


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

nice look, just right!!


----------



## Grahn (Dec 4, 2017)

DMASSfO said:


> Looks like you are spot (no pun) on. Very good D-Bal review realistic.


I love your setup, Dave. I really like your approach with inexpensive kits, you've inspired me to do the same. Did you make any modifications to it since?


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Great job.


----------

